# Daily commuting...how do you do it?



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

How many of you bike commute everyday (or nearly everyday)? If so, how long is your ride and what's your routine? I started a new job this sued and am now able to bike commute. It's 10-13 mi each way, there's a garage with a rack at the office, and a decent shower. But I've only been able to motivate myself to do it twice a week. Other days I ride to the metro, which is only 1.5 mi. But I'm thinking about trying to do the full commute more and looking for ideas, or maybe just a pep talk


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

llama31 said:


> How many of you bike commute everyday (or nearly everyday)? If so, how long is your ride and what's your routine? I started a new job this sued and am now able to bike commute. It's 10-13 mi each way, there's a garage with a rack at the office, and a decent shower. But I've only been able to motivate myself to do it twice a week. Other days I ride to the metro, which is only 1.5 mi. But I'm thinking about trying to do the full commute more and looking for ideas, or maybe just a pep talk


Mine is 10-12 miles and the most effective strategy that I use is to lay out my riding clothes the night before and put them on right when you wake up in the morning before breakfast. That way you have to get undressed if you decide not to ride and by that time its usually just easier to get on your bike and go. Mentally, you've already made the decision to ride and have to change your mind (and your clothes) not to ride. This is particularly effective as winter comes and the weather gets colder... you have to take off more stuff.:thumbsup:

singlecross


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

The question is, do you feel lucky today? Well, do ya? If ya do, RIDE!

I used to have a 9-mile each way commute when I lived in another state. Now my commute is 1/2 mile and I could easily walk it. Fortunately, there's nothing to prevent me from doing a 10-12 mile trip before work; I can stop at a coffee shop to blog and still have time to relax before work. BTW, none of my workplaces in the last 15 years has had a rack or a shower, so that's a non-issue. Shower before you ride and you won't smell bad when you get there.

I think the thing to do is to embrace your commute--equip your bike for all weather conditions and look at the commute not as training or preparation, but as _a commuting ride_. Plan a stop for coffee or whatever makes you happy.

But if you don't enjoy it, you're not going to do it.


----------



## scribble79 (Aug 29, 2012)

I was looking for the same recommendations. My commute to work looks like 11 miles each way. I am just working on getting the endurance up to ride this distance and not be drenched by the time I get to work as there are no showers here and I work in customer service with people one on one all day. Don't want to stink or look like I ran a marathon.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

My commute is about 30 miles roundtrip and I ride almost every day. For me, the most important thing is to actually get up on time and out of bed. If I lay in bed too long, I oversleep or talk myself out of riding. If I get up promptly, my motivation for riding goes up greatly once I've eaten breakfast and had a cup of coffee.

Having my lunch made ahead of time and all my gear ready also helps. Once I am on my bike, I almost always glad that I decided to ride. If you are still feeling unmotivated after you start riding, perhaps you are riding too fast. When I first started bike commuting, I tried to ride fast every day and that quickly burned me out. I now ride most commutes at recovery or tempo pace and usually ride fast only one day during the middle of the week.


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

I used to have a 14.5 mile commute each way (since I moved it is only 5 miles). I never commuted every day and rarely did I commute more than three days consecutively. As others have written above, you need to plan in advance and have everything ready to go. If you do not have your clothing planned, bike ready, lights charged, etc., is seems like 15, 30, 45 minutes evaporate in the morning and before you know it you are ditching the bike and jumping into the car. You also need to build up your endurance. Do not try to start riding every day from not commuting by bike at all. Do it once or twice per week and then build up to two or three days, etc.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

My commute is 8 miles one-way, I do it 4-5 days a week and wish it could be 5 out of 5. For me, what keeps me motivated is that I like riding, and when I bike commute I'm guaranteed two rides a day. I commute because I enjoy the ride, that's my primary reason. Not liking driving, cost, efficiency, etc are there too, but at core this about wanting more time to ride.

Identify obstacles that are keeping you from doing it. Is it time? If so, can you turn your return trip into a longer workout ride and reallocate time there? If you can resolve those I think that will make it easier to ride more often.

The other part of it is that it just becomes a habit over time. How I get to work is by bike, it's a default. Honestly, having the Metro available seems like a nice option for days when you don't feel like riding or something else. Nothing wrong with being multi-modal. You can build up to riding more often.


----------



## jrswenberger (Apr 20, 2012)

My previous commute was 35 miles each way. I didn't have the time to ride the full distance each way so I loaded my bike into the car, drove to a park and ride station and then rode the last 9 miles. Luckily I had an office to keep my bike in and a locker and shower facility to clean up in before starting.

As has been said before, planning and getting things ready the night before keeps you on track in the morning. For motivation purposes on cold, rainy, dark mornings...think about why you want to ride instead of driving. For me, I use the morning exercise to wake up, to try and stay connected to my surroundings and I'd rather ride in crappy weather (Portland, OR gets a bit wet) than sit in traffic with all the brain dead coffee junkies on their iPhones. YMMV

Jay


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

I do make all preparations the night before. I had read that tip here many times before. I usually pack everything up at night, lay out my bike clothes, top off the bike tires etc. I think there are two things sapping my motivation at times. One is that my route has gotten busier since school started. I have an MUT option but it's a very annoying series of MUTs (too narrow, winding, too many oblivious people). The traffic on the road isn't bad (Beach Dr south to Bethesda, for those in the DC area) but it bugs me a bit. Maybe as the days get colder and darker, there will be fewer people on the trail.

The second, which tarwheel2 mentioned, is that I probably ride too hard sometimes, which leaves my legs tired. Sometimes I'm tired from hard weekend rides or an occasional night mountain bike ride, and I guess I'll just accept that I'll sometimes be too tired to bike commute after those. But if I take it easy on the commute rides, that should leave some energy to do it more than twice a week. 

I'm also not entirely happy with my gear, but that's actually kind of fun to experiment with :thumbsup:

I'm going to shoot for three times next week and see how that goes.


----------



## Bobonli (May 8, 2008)

Practice the commute a few times on your day off, so you can condition yourself and get a general sense of how long it should take. Then leave an extra 20 minutes for mechanical or unexpected delay, this way your not hammering to get to work on time.

What the others said: prep your gear, clothes and food the night before. Try to plan the week ahead of time. I drop my clothes off at the office at the start of the week, so all I have to haul is my food and daily items. Things that are a "no go": having to drive during the work day to attend a mid day meeting; nasty weather when I wake up, needing to be in a suit (just a PITA to have to pack and travel with) and the biggest one....not being alert and attentive. If I haven't slept well or feel out of sorts, I take the car. I want to be in top mental form when contending with traffic, and you can't do that if you're distracted by illness or fatigue.


----------



## Aushiker (Mar 23, 2008)

My commute is 25 miles (40 km) each way with the afternoon most days being into a damn strong headwind coming off the ocean. This video is a taste of the better section.

09-02-2011-Summer Time Commuting - YouTube

I am lucky in that I have my own office (not shared space) so can leave a week or two worth of clothes at work and park my bike in my office. 

We also have a couple of decent showers in the same building which are not used that much.

I have been doing this for awhile now so it is second nature to me. I guess you just get used to it.

If I was starting out now, I would probably ride to work, train home, train to work, ride home and repeat for a few weeks until I could do more riding and less time on the train.

Andrew


----------



## goodwij (Sep 15, 2008)

I have a 3.5 mile direct commute. I have added more miles each year so now I ride 25 miles round trip. I am fortunate to ride on very empty streets in nice neighborhoods. I leave extra early to arrive at work around 7 AM to avoid even more traffic. My motivation is three kids in college and an 03 Nissan Murano that uses premium fuel (and still has not reached 50,000 miles). I also agree with getting clother and lunch ready the night before.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

I commuted everyday for two and a half years in Hawaii. My motivations were living with one car, good facilities at work, it was Hawaii, and the health benefits of daily exercise. It was 13 miles each way with some options to add loops on the way home. Here is what I learned:
1. Prepare for the next days commute as soon as you get home.
2. Have a dedicated commuter bike with fenders, lights, and bags. 
3. Heavy, flat resistant tires.
4. Don't go hard if you can prevent it. There'll be days were you have to go hard due to time constraints, your body won't handle going hard everyday. 
5. It's ten rides a week, not a daily round trip distance. You have as little as 8 hours between rides. 
6. I wore cycling bib shorts and underarmor loose t-shirts. Don't need pockets if you have bags. 
7. Carry a copy of the state/local cycling laws in your bag. Police don't always know them. 
8. Pretend that you're invisible to every driver, make obvious moves and be predictable. 
9. Have a commuting helmet, cover it with reflective tape. 
10. Put your lights so they're at the same height as a car's tail light. 
11. Put a blinky on the left side of your bike/bag. Cars moving over can't always see your tail light. 
12. Take pictures during your commute, post them here.


----------



## slacker190 (Jul 13, 2011)

Been commuting by bike for 6 years. Was at college for 5 years in Milwaukee (with no car available at all), and now in Madison for a job (car sits unless a long distance with carrying lots of stuff). Commute has always been about 4-5 miles depending on the various apartments I've been at. I commute by bike every day regardless of weather. (Rain/shine/negative sign)

Following bigbill's idea, here are some things I've learned/tried
1. Dedicated commuter with fenders, flat pedals, reliable equipment (SS cyclocross for a good portion, now geared)
2. Dress down - start colder than you'd like, always with normal street clothes for commuting.
3. Contintental Gatorskins.
4. Every day is a race to work (why not?) except when you have some important presentation or meeting
5. keep a change of shoes/clothes at work in case you get caught in the rain.
6. rack w/ bags
7. lights. Have see/be seen lights. Bright front blinker, helmet mounted rear blinker, seatpost/rack mounted rear blinker. Depending on the area I lived at, toss on a nightrider for dark areas.
8. Pretend every driver is an idiot and doesnt see you.
9. Retroreflective tape on back of helmet and back fender
10. Invest in good winter gear (-10F some days). Same goes with cold weather grease/lube.

I'm the only person that arrives at work happy every day. Also, one of the few that is in any reasonable shape.


----------



## Squrkey (Mar 24, 2012)

*Commute Like Clockwork - Maybe too much info ?*

I commute 3-5 times a week 34 Miles RT here in Hawaii. I get up at 0430 hours and am rolling by 0500. I stage my clothes in my office and carry my bike up the stairs, I have showers in my office suite. 3 days in a row is really tough, but I am getting stronger and loosing weight so it is getting easier. 90% of my ride is on MUT I do it on a 2012 Motobecane Immortal Pro, full Carbon/Dura Ace. My Back up is a 2003 Trek Quantum Team Pro/ Ultegra.

If you are going to commute in the dark make sure you know the road, ride the route at least once in the light. Also never assume everything is going to stay the same, construction, potholes etc. This morning I almost ran over a homeless person laying across the MUT. A couple off times my light has died on me and that is no fun at all. Another thing I recently discovered is that I get headaches from the reflected flashing light. So unless I am on the road with cars I just use a steady beam.

Be patient and imagine that everyone in a car, gets cash to hit you.

Flat prevention is important, and as previously mentioned the Continental Gator-skins are simply amazing. 

Here's my routine:

0430 I wake up, no alarm needed
0435 brush teeth, wash face, etc.
0440 grab wallet/phone/garage door opener , go downstairs
0441 let the dog out and give him a scooby snack
0442 get water bottles from fridge, go to garage
0443 quick bike check, tire pressure, lights, maybe some chain lube
0447 change into shorts and jersey in downstairs bathroom, apply chamois cream
0453 socks, shoes, stuff jersey pockets with wallet/ phone/couple gels
0457 strap on helmet
0458 raise the garage door
0459 roll the bike out, turn on lights, reset odometer, lower garage door with remote
0500 clip in and roll out
0500-0600 (ish) Commute to work
0600 (ish) carry bike upstairs
0605 chug water, gasp for breath, lay on floor in front of fan 
0615 log into email and give BS answers to any email I missed while I was out.
0620 - 0640 shower/shave/dress
0640-0700 more email and breakfast (cheerios/orange juice/vitamins)
0700-1445 work
1445-1500 change/prep/etc
1500-1600 (ish) Commute Home
1600 (ish) re-hydrate/relax/hot tub/stretching/beer/TV
2100 Lights-Out

On Saturday or Sunday I clean and service the bicycle and take a longer ride.

Some things I forget sometimes:

Charge lights 
Chamois Cream for the office
Change out my towel


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Mine's 25 miles each direction and I do the rt three times a week with a rest day Wed and a work-from-home day on Friday. Like others, I lay out my cycling clothes the night before, beans in the grinder, water in the electric kettle, filter on the aeropress on top of the mug. I have my backpack loaded with socks and underwear with a wrinkle-free dress shirt draped over a chair. This gets rolled up and stuffed into the backpack right as I leave. Shoes, towel and jeans/slacks are left in a locker at work since they're heavy and I rotate them home for washing from time to time. Bike is on the side of the house with the lights attached, water in the bottle and the tires topped off,

Wake up, trip the kettle, get dressed, make the cuppa, check email and cyclingnews.com at the kitchen table while drinking said cuppa and I'm out of the house in about 35-40 minutes from the alarm.

Most important for me is to have an organized group to ride with. On any given day, we have 4 to 6 people riding into the city and about 6 to 9 coming out. It adds so much to the commute and many have become close friends in the past few years. They keep me motivated. Also, setting an annual goal and tracking to it is a great idea. On any given day, I know if I'm ahead or behind plan on my miles so I'll pick up an extra commute or pad a given month before a vacation. 150 miles commute and a 40-50 mile Sunday ride is about all my legs can take but during may, the Commute to Work challenge, I'll ride 4 or 5 commutes per week for my team. Hurts like hell but its a good challenge to know that everyone else is suffering too.

Shower facilities are key! I'm fortunate to work for a company with 6 showers in the building but others in my group have to buy shower passes at downtown health clubs and rent bike storage.


----------



## dutchgenius (May 29, 2012)

sadly, i only get to commute 2.6 miles each way... but I don't miss a day, even on cold or wet days. here is how I do it everyday.

1. if you really want to be committted, force yourself to ride - I sold my car and my wife uses our only one to take the kids to school... no excuses
2. invest in proper riding gear - rain, cold weather, proper socks, multi-lens glasses for different riding conditions, rain friendly bag for carrying your gear, etc.
3. create a ride friendly environment for working - obviously a locker room at work is nice, but be prepared with deodorant, hair product, toothbrush, etc. so you dont look/smell/feel gross at work
4. have a morning and evening routine of prepping to ride. lay out your clothes so you can get dressed in a hurry and not disturb the rest of the house
5. eat breakfast before you ride. I am a firm believer that food fuels you, and "getting cramps" is a bunch of crap (I ride 5 days a week, swim 4-7 days a week, and play water polo once a week all after eating)
6. maintain your bike - this goes without saying, but you are going to have to keep it clean on wet days

in the end, if you can commit yourself it will be very worth it. look into local incentives from your company or city for riding, there are many drawings/contests in the seattle area for riders that make it worth your while to be motivated.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

The lure of driving is its apparent ease, and the creature comforts. It's easy to default to those temptations.

In order to make bicycle commuting your default, you need to work to make it as easy to do as getting in your car, and address the creature comforts.

Taking the second one first, my nicest bike is my primary commuter. It's also the only bike I currently own that I bought new. It was designed and sold as a purpose-built high-speed drop bar commuter, and it hits every mark. I've lavished it with a few choice accessories and a custom wheelset to round things out. 

It rides like a dream, sprints like a scalded cat, carves corners like it's on the TdF, and still hauls all my schidt. It's a true joy to ride. Of course, I own three other bikes too, and they each get a turn on the commute, but days like today, when I subbed at another location, I wondered why I bother to have any other bikes. 

Lots of guys use a beater and that leaves me puzzled. Who looks forward to riding a POS twice a day? No wonder they also use a car.

Second, I have a wide selection of cycling wardrobe to choose from. No matter what the conditions--anywhere from -10°F with blowing and drifting snow, to 100°F, airless and sticky as the inside of a marathoner's sneaker--I have exactly what I need to ride comfortably.

Third, I have just as broad a selection of routing choices. This keeps things from getting boring. Except in the dead of winter when road conditions limit my choices, I never take the same route to work two days in a row, and I never take the same route home as I took to work.


As for ease, what everyone else has suggested--getting everything ready the night before--works wonders. 

The bike is all prepped the night before. Panniers hung and loaded if it's Sunday night (except for refrigerated foods), an empty pannier hung (to bring the laundry home) if it's Wednesday night. (I have a four-day work week.) Chains are lubed, tires are pumped, and batteries charged all in advance.

My clothes are laid out, along with alternates if the forecast is iffy. 

With everything right there and ready in the morning--and a fine bike to ride on an interesting route--it's easy to make the right decision

I haven't missed a day bike commuting since July 2006. And I still regret that day.


----------



## Deering (Apr 10, 2007)

Well I agree with all that has been said, but it boils down to what you want and can commit to. I have been an off and on commuter for many years now. Only this year does it seem like I'll commute almost every day now that my kids are older. Before with three boys and wanting to help with the driving, as well as their evening commitments like sporting events and all, I would end up driving more than I wanted. Then once in the habit of driving, it is just easier to jump in the car and go.

Without going into detail, for me the best thing was to just be ready. If I got up and dragged my feet a bit in the morning, then had to get stuff together I would find myself thinking I was running late and then just use the car. But if I had things ready to go, from clothes, to aired up tires, it made it easier to ride in. 

You can ride a few days a week and see how it goes. Then start adding days if it is working out well and you have energy at home at the end of the day as well as energy at work after commuting for a couple of days in a row. You won't know until you give it a try.
Also, does your work have any incentive for commuting? We have something set up with our health insurance, so if I exercise and log my time I get a discount in my health insurance. Other branches of my company offer perks like cash back for commuters, but this is for the locations were they have to pay for parking. See if your employer does anything like that as this helps in making a commitment.


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

Some good tips everybody...thanks! 

I've concluded that I probably won't ride everyday because a) I often do really hard rides on the weekend and I'll need some rest and b) I sometimes like to mountain bike on a weekday and can't do both on the same day. But I'm going to shoot for bike commuting 3 times a week at minimum and 4 at least sometimes. 

I think the key tip I take from this thread is that sometimes I should really ease up and ride an easy pace. I did that today--my legs were pretty tired from weekend rides but the easy pace felt good (kind of a recovery ride).


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

llama31 said:


> I'm going to shoot for bike commuting 3 times a week at minimum and 4 at least sometimes.


If you're a three-season commuter, three times a week is all you need to reach 100 commutes, which is the goal of the Commuter Cycling Century Challenge over on BikeJournal.com. 

Yrs trly is this year's "Recording Secretary". I record everyone's results in the Standings Table.

There are interim milestones and extended goals you can reach as well. Several of our riders have found that reporting on their daily ride helps keep the motivation high.

It's also not too late to join this year's challenge. At three rides a week, you can still log 39 commutes in the rest of this year.


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

brucew said:


> If you're a three-season commuter, three times a week is all you need to reach 100 commutes, which is the goal of the Commuter Cycling Century Challenge over on BikeJournal.com.


Interesting. I should have guessed there'd be something like this. Maybe I'll check it out. 

I will probably commute through the winter -- always have so I might as well now that I'm a commuter.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

Thanks for all the motivation! I have a new job downtown NYC that's 1hr 30min away by bike door-to-door (16 miles or so as the crow flies.) Takes almost the same amount of time on the train. 

Once I get more established (there's another month of training before we get to our desks) I'd like to give it a shot, though there's a tremendous amount of traffic along the way. One five-mile stretch alone includes 100 lights, before getting into Manhattan.

Got the bike parking permits today- stickers with ID #s for each bike. That's the first step! Maybe I'll see about riding to the subway, or taking the bike on the train/riding home......dunno.


----------



## Vitamin G (Aug 3, 2007)

I commute every day, so long as the air temperature is greater than 0F.

My commute is 2 miles, usually into the wind on the way to work. The way I got into the habit was to get rid of my car! Then I had a choice: bike, walk, or bus. Biking was the easiest!

I bought a cheap 29er singlespeed for winter commuting, and used by 20 year old Trek road bike for summer commuting.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

I guess the grass is always greener...

My commute is only 4 miles each way. It sucks, I am just beginning to get warm and bam! gotta work. I would love to have a longer commute, 10-15 miles one way would be perfect. I worked at a different site for about 3 weeks that was 12 miles away with a nice hill. I rode 4 days of the week and it was heaven. 

These days, I sometimes leave early (very rare) or take a stupid longer route home. 

If you are hating on it, slow down that's all...and enjoy it. If I can enjoy my commute through mostly city traffic and an MUP, you can surely enjoy yours. 

Best of luck, have fun.


----------



## Third Son (Sep 15, 2011)

Ooops wrong place.....


----------



## Third Son (Sep 15, 2011)

*Daily Ritual*

I am 10.1 miles to work and bike >90% of the time. I am spoiled with showers and clothes at work provided. I get everything ready the night before and it becomes automatic in the morning. Now that the weather is getting colder in Michigan, rides are a bit more of a challenge but I am always glad when I decide to do it.


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 19, 2012)

I recently started commuting and use some tips from this thread. Preparing everything the night before makes it so much easier and lessens the likelyhood of forgetting something important. Having my cycling clothes ready is a + I work for a landscaping company so it doesn't really matter that I'm sweaty. We do have an outhouse and hydrants of I really need to wash up. It's 11mi there and 12mi back to avoid congested areas. Very hilly both ways and lots of headwind coming home. Alarm goes off at 515, snooze once, out the door by 6. I drink a glass or two of water and a hammer gel and that's it. I give myself plenty of extra time to get there in case I have some mechanical issues. I only commute on even numbered days because there is a trail I lke to ride my mtb on that's only open to bikers on odd numbered days. 

I'm loving the commuting. It's complete darkness on my back country roads with no streetlights. Nothing but Pandora radio in my pocket and the rustling of farm animals. 

I use a blinking red tail light and a magicshine on the bars. I removed my wheel reflectors but now I kind of wish I hadn't.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I ride 33 miles round trip 4-5 days a week. I ride from the VA suburbs into DC on a paved bike path. I have my own bike locker, a large rack for clothes in my office and a shower right upstairs. It's a good deal. 

I've read all these posts, and what Brucew posted is pretty much how I feel. I don't own a beater. All three of my bikes get ridden to work. They're all high end bikes. Commuting is just another bike ride where you happen to ride to work. It mystifies me why everyone thinks you need a different kind of bike to commute than you do to do a weekend ride or a century. If you ride a POS, chances are, you won't do it very often. 

I minimize what I carry on the bike. On days when I don't ride, I carry clothes/food back and forth. Some parts of the year, I'll mount a small seatpost rack on one of the bikes so I can wear warmer clothes in the morning when its cold, and less in the evening when its warmer. Backpacks and messenger bags suck. I tried them at one time and hated it. 

When I started doing this, almost 20 years ago, I thought 4 times a week was unattainable. Its a normal week now. You build up to it. Doing 1-2 days a week to start is fine. Strive for more later on. Make it enjoyable and you'll do it more often.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I agree with others about commuting on a nice bike. I've got 3-4 bikes that I commute on regularly and they are all nice bikes. The majority of my rides and miles are now from commuting, so I might as well do it in style. However, I have a safe place to park at work, so theft is not likely.


----------



## sunawang (Oct 10, 2012)

My commute is about 4 to 5 miles. I just started to pedal my bike to go to college last month so you can call me I beginner actually . I'm always trying to find the best reasons why I must ride a bike for commuting. I life in a tropical weather country so it's little bit hard for me to ride everyday. Everyday is a sunny day lately. So bad 

Bicycle is not a popular vehicle in my country. Just a number people who ride their bike for daily commute. But, I keep trying to find the good motivations to go ride everyday. 

And taraaa. I really enjoy my daily ride to go to my beloved campus


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm retired but when I was working I commuted for many years. My commute was 18 mi. one way & the 1st leg-on (the way to work) was done before sunrise. I agree with singlespeed & others about being ready to go in the am. I'd shower the night before, lay all my clothes out, make sure I had my keys, wallet, etc. I left the house at 5:05 am & had my alarm set for 4:45. That's only 20 min to get dressed, eat breakfast, & leave the house. I had my routine down to perfection. When the alarm went off I did what I called my "fireman's drill."


----------



## shoemakerpom2010 (Apr 25, 2011)

I just rode in this morning after the bike was in the shop for repair for 3 days. I was so happy to be back out riding to work instead of driving that the rain and wind didn't even faze me. My legs will be shot tommorrow though.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

Took a tour of the gym this morning, to get myself mentally ready. Also checked out the parking garage so I would know exactly where to ride in and who to check in with.

Amazing what going to bed early can do- I was up @5am w/o feeling like death warmed over! That's obviously key.


----------



## scorchedearth (Mar 22, 2012)

I began bike commuting twice a week back in May. As others have said, prepare as much as you can the night before. My lunch, kit, lights, and anything else are ready to go before I go to bed the night before.

My commute is about 32km one way however I go multimodal. I catch a bus which takes me a short distance from the office so I don't need to change or shower when I arrive. The work day passes with me getting more anxious to get into the saddle and ride home. Since the days have been getting shorter, I started charging my lights the night before my ride and I try to leave the office earlier just to catch some daylight on the trip home.

The decision to bike commute has been one of the best I've made all year. So far, I have cut my gas consumption down by about 20%. Luckily, winters in VA aren't particularly harsh so I should be able to continue through the colder months.

After some time, you will also figure out different routes and know the pros and cons of each. Keep it up!


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm starting to think that commuting everyday is going to be impossible for me. At least once a week, and increasingly twice, i have a meeting somewhere else in the region to which I must drive or metro and I usually don't go to the office on those days. Then I occasionally work at home on Fridays. Finally, if it's raining hard in the morning I don't want to ride. So twice a week seems about my limit. 

But all the advice about getting ready the night before definitely helps. I've also decided to use a shorter, easier route in the morning and the longer route on the way home only if I have the time and energy. 

Today was the coldest bike commute yet but thankfully I'm already very experienced with cold weather riding and I dont mind it. Winter is coming...


----------



## RyeRey521 (May 17, 2010)

For me it's all about how I feel when I don't ride in. Days that I drive into work I feel ashamed. I know that I could have and the excuse I made for myself before I picked up my keys always sounds so stupid when I get to work. Also it helps that My coworkers expect to see my bike and I get called out on it when it's not there.... I now commute 5 days a week ran/shine, but no lightning. Now that it's cold and dark it's as simple as lights and layers... No big deal..


----------



## martywoodman (Jan 10, 2010)

*Like a good Boy Scout: BE PREPARED*

I've enjoyed reading your inspiring stories and tips. Everyone's different, and I need to set goals to stay motivated. My commute is 8.5 miles each way and I work in a factory setting so I don't have to worry about showering or changing. Four years ago I rode 20 times, then 60, then 105. My goal this year was 150, and today was number 160!:thumbsup: I am using my entry-level road bike which now has a rack, a bag and lights. 25mm Gatorskins and "puncture-resistant" tubes. I have an extra tube and a frame pump, but they are for other people I meet as I haven't had a flat in over 7,000 miles! I go through tires before tubes...
Every morning I greet the same folks jogging or out walking their dog, I say "good morning" to the same folks walking to work. It's really cool seeing these folks out at 6 a.m. every day.
I'm 56 years old and in better shape than my coworkers much younger than I. I'll save $600 in gas this year, and my 13 year old truck has less than 70,000 miles on it! Two of my coworkers have bought bikes this year. Good luck and God Bless!


----------



## whatthefunk (Apr 15, 2012)

My commute varies each day, but I get in around 100 miles weekly commuting every day. I dont have a car, so my main motivation is that I dont want to ride the train or bus. Other motivation:

-Ive found that the absolute best post-work stress relief is a bike ride. Even if Ive had a rotten day, after riding a few miles I feel worlds better.

-I have a huge amount of different routes. I really look forward each one of them. Some days, I feel like taking my time so I do the park route. Other days, I want to go fast, so I take this side street with few cars and only a couple lights. Its a little out of the way so going this way takes longer, but I like this road so its worth it. Other days, I ride on the busy main road because sometimes (not often) I enjoy riding in traffic. Then I have a residential area route, a hilly route, an under-the-train-tracks route, a straight shot route, etc. I never get bored!

-Money. 

-My not quite flat stomach that I dont think will ever be flat.

-I just feel better getting exercise every day.

Hope you can find your motivation!


----------



## Tspeters (Oct 14, 2012)

I wish I could ride daily. So far I can ride 2 maybe 3 days a week. I need my car for outside appointments some times which prevents biking everyday. But I do enjoy my biking days better. My commute is 7 miles one way. I usually drive one day and bring an extra change of clothes so I can ride the next day. I've noticed a big difference on my biking days I feel so much better. I feel more energetic and motivated on those days and find it is easier to deal with difficult people and clients. I also use my commuting days as an excuse for exercise and do not feel I have to hit the gym those nights after work. That saves me an hour in the evenings that I can spend with the family. I don't always fell motivated especially if the weather is bad but once I get riding I usually get in the flow and enjoy the trip.

Tom


----------



## petraa (Apr 13, 2012)

My commute is a measly 4.5 miles and I ride most days. A little less in the winter.

As many others have said, getting everything ready to go the night before is key. If all my gear is already on the bike, and clothes ready to wear, it's a lot easier to get out the door.


----------



## homebrewevolver (Jul 21, 2012)

30 miles a day 4 days a week. (i work 10 hour shifts) and one 30 mile trip on saturday to class. my motivation is that I HATE driving. Also the feeling after I get to work when I drive is always regret. I think about that regret in the morning and tell myself that I dont want to feel that later so I might as well just do it.


----------



## speedcat (Nov 14, 2012)

singlecross said:


> Mine is 10-12 miles and the most effective strategy that I use is to lay out my riding clothes the night before and put them on right when you wake up in the morning before breakfast. That way you have to get undressed if you decide not to ride and by that time its usually just easier to get on your bike and go. Mentally, you've already made the decision to ride and have to change your mind (and your clothes) not to ride. This is particularly effective as winter comes and the weather gets colder... you have to take off more stuff.:thumbsup:
> 
> singlecross


Awesome! Yes! Its all about logistics and planning the night before! Love it


----------



## speedcat (Nov 14, 2012)

Andy M-S said:


> The question is, do you feel lucky today? Well, do ya? If ya do, RIDE!
> 
> I used to have a 9-mile each way commute when I lived in another state. Now my commute is 1/2 mile and I could easily walk it. Fortunately, there's nothing to prevent me from doing a 10-12 mile trip before work; I can stop at a coffee shop to blog and still have time to relax before work. BTW, none of my workplaces in the last 15 years has had a rack or a shower, so that's a non-issue. Shower before you ride and you won't smell bad when you get there.
> 
> ...


Great point!

Thats how I'm going to encourage women in my area to start cycling with me. Coffee or stops in the park


----------



## speedcat (Nov 14, 2012)

tarwheel2 said:


> My commute is about 30 miles roundtrip and I ride almost every day. For me, the most important thing is to actually get up on time and out of bed. If I lay in bed too long, I oversleep or talk myself out of riding. If I get up promptly, my motivation for riding goes up greatly once I've eaten breakfast and had a cup of coffee.
> 
> Having my lunch made ahead of time and all my gear ready also helps. Once I am on my bike, I almost always glad that I decided to ride. If you are still feeling unmotivated after you start riding, perhaps you are riding too fast. When I first started bike commuting, I tried to ride fast every day and that quickly burned me out. I now ride most commutes at recovery or tempo pace and usually ride fast only one day during the middle of the week.


30 miles?! Way to go. How do you deal with the need to freshen up after?


----------



## speedcat (Nov 14, 2012)

OH my goodness. your detailed plan cracks me up. I thought I was bad


----------



## nealric (Jul 5, 2007)

I commute just under 10 miles each way on a single speed Bompton folding bike. It's mostly on a flat MUT. My workplace is business casual- I bike in work clothes and generally take it easy to avoid showing up sweaty. The bike comes up to my office and fits under my desk at work.


----------



## bike2kayak (Jul 13, 2012)

I began commuting the 5.5 miles to work 2 years ago when I moved to Denver. I started off researching my route on google maps, then did a practice run on the weekend. Initially my plan was to commute 2 days a week, after a month my commute was so much more enjoyable than the drive I started full-time. I should have 175 days this year. I couldn't do it if there wasn't a shower as no matter the weather i am pretty sweaty when I arrive and have to wear a suit. Also, 4 miles is on a bike path that dumps me right downtown with only 2 blocks to get to the office. I have enough cycle clothes that I can ride 5 days by mixing and matching depending on weather and wash everything on the weekend. I always carry a small backpack that I keep spare gloves, beanie and toe covers year round no matter the weather. Bring in change of shirt and underwear every day. Three suits in the office, and just dry clean the pants as hardly ever wear the jackets. Pants can roll up and go in pack as needed. I always have a front chargeable headlight and rear red blinker and in the winter I add a helmet head light. Layers are key as in morning it can be 30 degrees and 65 in evening. It has become so automatic to ride, I don't even think of it as an option.


----------



## MagClyde_II (Nov 27, 2012)

bigbill said:


> I commuted everyday for two and a half years in Hawaii. My motivations were living with one car, good facilities at work, it was Hawaii, and the health benefits of daily exercise. It was 13 miles each way with some options to add loops on the way home. Here is what I learned:
> 1. Prepare for the next days commute as soon as you get home.
> 2. Have a dedicated commuter bike with fenders, lights, and bags.
> 3. Heavy, flat resistant tires.
> ...


Great tips here!


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## shinnster (Aug 3, 2009)

just do it. You figure our what works for you. you will absolutely love it once you start


----------



## WTaylorA (Nov 30, 2012)

Mine's easy enough that it is almost cheating - when I moved last year I chose a place within walking distance of the office. I'm only about 2.5 miles away - can walk it in about 40-45 minutes, or ride it in 10-15. Riding ends up taking about the same amount of time since I usually want to shower/change in the gym at work - I'll sweat just enough on the ride that I want a shower. Ride home is almost all downhill, fair bit of traffic, but seldom takes more than 10 minutes. I also do it at least once a week on average pulling a Croozer kid's trailer with my daughter. For commuting, I have a Gary Fisher Mt. bike, with rear rack and a Blackburn MTX bag that will carry a fair bit - I've carried a week's worth of clothes, extra shoes, etc. without trouble before. 
Agree on the "take it easy" bit. My morning rides I try to not push - I'm just warmed up by the time I get there, but if I really want to sweat, I'll use the ride as a warm-up and then spend time in the gym once I'm there. I don't do it often, but if I want I can stretch out the ride home and make it a longer, harder ride if I feel like it.


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

WTaylorA said:


> Mine's easy enough that it is almost cheating


How are you getting so sweaty in 2.5 miles? Do you climb that much of a grade?


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

InfiniteLoop said:


> How are you getting so sweaty in 2.5 miles? Do you climb that much of a grade?


I was wondering the same thing. Must be a good climb! 2.5 flat miles wouldn't even require changing outfits.


----------



## Foreigner (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi there, I have been commuting since 2007 all year round, ice and snow in winters. The shortest possible way is around 4,5 miles but my usual and favorite is 7 miles (each way). I ride every day to work with only few exceptions. My main inspiration is the joy of riding (I guess you folks know all the other reasons as you ride bicycles yourselves). When I began commuting I decided to skip the days I did not feel like riding because it was supposed to be a pleasure, not something I HAD to do. I figured it would only put me off riding. Those days do not show up anymore, it has become routine to ride the bike to work.

I believe the keys to it in my case are: 
#1 I have everything ready the day before, to the details if possible. Only have to poor the milk on the breakfast.
#2 I ride very nice bikes that I absolutely love, road bike (aggressive race bike) in the summer and cyclocross in the winter. 

I started with an old MTB and that was fine in the beginning. But as time passed I outgrew the bike and bought better bikes. Worth every penny.


----------



## bitterertundra0 (Jun 17, 2012)

For me, commuting is the best and most practical option. Commute is 1.5miles. Parking is $16/day so that would be dumb. To walk takes 30mins. Bus takes about the same time as biking (~10min), is uncomfortably crowded during commute times, and costs $5.50 round trip. Biking is a straight shot with a bike lane and I have underground secured heated parking both at work and at my condo free of charge. Bought a sweet commuter bike with 3 speed internal hub gearing, fenders, and studded tires which really has made a difference in the winter.


----------



## WTaylorA (Nov 30, 2012)

(in response to sweating on a 2.5 mile ride...)

Eh... it IS a grade, but not a huge one. About a 300 foot climb over the course of the ride, which isn't huge, but I tend to sweat JUST enough that I'm not comfortable just throwing on my work clothes and sitting at my desk. I also tend to change out of my work clothes and pack them back away in my gym locker at the end of the day, so I get away with wearing them at least twice on average - without a shower, I'd be JUST funky enough that I'd need to wash them after wearing.

(Keep in mind I'm also usually commuting on my Mt. bike, with paniers, and about 1/2 the time towing a 35lb toddler in a 40lb trailer behind me)... the mt. bike is probably about 30lbs to begin with....

Hopefully, as I get into better shape, my body will adjust a little bit. Right now, as soon as I start putting much effort in, my HR starts to climb, and I sweat. I DO sometimes ride home in my work clothes.

I COULD shower @ home, then ride in, but I figure it saves time to just shower at work... doesn't make much sense to shower and THEN go get on the bike.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

_towing a 35lb toddler in a 40lb trailer _

OH well_ that_ certainly explains plenty!


----------



## MrMook (Nov 18, 2007)

I'll just echo the "prepare everything the night before" advice. That works for my commute, and my 5am training rides on the road bike. Nothing sucks more than banging around in the dark searching for your missing toe-covers while your wife is trying to sleep (we live in a 2-room apartment in NYC). 

On bikes, I understand the argument for splurging on a special commuter bike, but I love my beater for these reasons:

- It's cheap. In 6 years of ownership, this bike has cost me well under $800 in parts and maintenance (which includes a replacement frame after cracking the original, brake pads, a few sets of tires, etc.). It's a single-speed, so maintenance is pretty minimal. Tires and brake pads once or twice a year. 

- Since it's cheap, I won't cry too hard if it gets stolen. I commute in NYC and park it outside. My main parking spot is sheltered from elements, but I also use the bike to go other places at other times, and sometimes those spots aren't the safest for a shiny road bike. 

- Weather and grime is never an issue. My commuter sits covered in road grime and filth all year long. I wash it now and then, but unlike my road bike, i'm never hesitant to take this thing out on salty winter streets.

Granted, I've set the bike up properly to fit me and to ride how I'd like it to. It's not just some poorly-fitting 70s 10-speed with crappy brakes like a lot of the bikes I see here in the city. I did consider a Raleigh Furley (mmm...disc brakes) as a commuter upgrade, but went with a used road bike instead so I can try racing next season. The Furley meets all my requirements (and then some) for a commuter...and it's only $800, wich isn't bad for a bike that will get locked outside all day. 


My beater:


----------



## justbike (Nov 11, 2012)

I ride about 18-20 miles RT depending on which way I take. Started this summer and do it 3 days definitely if not more. I finally got all my rain gear, took me forever comparing stuff, so I'll be out there 5 days a week from now on. I kinda cheated with motivation and got rid of my car so it's not as hard for me in the morning. That being said it really wasn't that hard to get into the groove. I really enjoy riding and its bumps up my daily/monthly miles tally so I'm happy. I can definitely feel the difference in energy and mood throughout the day when I have my early morning rides which is awesome! As for my routine, seems like its been echoed here already-
prepare night before, dont stay in your cozy cocoon of a bed too long, enjoy your coffee and pedal!

7. Carry a copy of the state/local cycling laws in your bag. Police don't always know them.
-BigBill

That's a killer idea! Definitely a keeper.

Got a question for all you cold weather commuters. What gloves do you use? I just picked up Tenn Outdoor cold weather golves, wind & waterproof, but if its @ 30f my 1 hand still gets real cold. I had an bad accident awhile back involving that hand and ever since then the circulation is a problem so I really need to protect it. 
I really didnt want to spend a whole lot on gloves but if they work then I will. Especially if I keep hearing good reviews from real people in this forum. 

Have a good ride to work tomorrow everyone, I know I will. 
Happy New Year!!!


----------

